
Welcome to 1986: Inside “Halt and Catch Fire's” High-Tech Time Machine - cyann
https://www.fastcompany.com/3063135/most-creative-people/welcome-to-1986-inside-halt-and-catch-fires-high-tech-time-machine
======
greenyoda
Just started watching the first episode on Season 3. About four minutes in,
they've just succeeded in booting up an old IBM mainframe, and it displays the
_" IBM Personal Computer DOS Version 2.00"_ bootup sequence (an operating
system that never ran on mainframes). I can't remember seeing any technical
blunders like this in the first two seasons.

~~~
cyann
I just watched Season 2 to catch up before Season 3, and I noticed this:

    
    
      LOAD "SONARIS.EXE"
    

It's missing ",8,1", and we didn't named our program with .EXE extensions.

------
eschutte2
I love this show. I think they've really captured the excitement of being part
of something new.

